# bored of motorhoming



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Both the wife and i have both come to the conclusion we are bored with motorhoming/caravaning, the spark seems to have go. Could it be last years bad weather, high site fees and fuel cost, or just shear unreliability of modern motorhomes, virtually every time we use the motorhome something wants repairing.

I would not mind but the motorhome has only done 10,000 miles from new and treated with kid gloves, every year we use it less and less.

I have had my moan, but does anyone else feel like this.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. It's nothing like a 40ft. RV.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

No, after over 20 years of motorhoming I still get a flutter of excitement in anticipation, even if just going off for a couple of nights somewhere.

In fairness, we don't only holiday in the motorhome. We have a couple of holiday homes in Scotland and we also regularly go for bargain hotel breaks in the UK and abroad.

Mrs B has also had a week in a Mexican holiday resort with our daughter (who works in a travel agents) and a week's Mediterranean Saga cruise with her parents so far this year. However that sort of holiday just doesn't appeal to me, pootling around the UK or France in the motorhome rings my bell every time.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I reckon last years weather has a lot to do with how you are feeling particularly how long the winter has been. Apart from the MH, we have a static caravan on the Suffolk coast in probably my most favourite place in the world which I love going to, but last year it was a relief to leave each time as the rain was unrelenting in what is normally a very dry area of the country.
We are in Suffolk now having spent the last three and a half weeks with hardly any rain and the joy has come back particularly as it has been warm and sunny most of the time. Maybe, just maybe, we will have a lovely summer this year.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I think Jodi1 is right, Oscarmax - it's a phase you're going through. Get out there and use the m/h and the enjoyment will come back, I'm sure.

"Only done 10,000 miles..." - might be a clue there. Maybe you're just not using it enough? Or going far enough? Just doing the same old trips? How about planning something really adventurous and see how that pans out?

Good luck to you and I really hope you find the _joie de vivre_ that we've all experienced at times in our motorhomes.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Motorhoming is not everyones cup of tea but it may be that you have got into a rut and ceased looking for the bit of unexpected adventure. Few plans, never too sure where we will be each night or who we will meet.
BritStops in the UK have taken us to numerous pubs and other stopovers, everyone being so very different and so far, not one dud, but it will happen.
Our pure joy comes from the Aires in France, Spain and Portugal... I could go on forever but my tea is ready!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! I am however going nuts about the fact that ours has been used once since Christmas. It has needed a few jobs doing but it does every year as it gets used so much. 

This is the longest its not been used since we got it in 2008. 

You have to use them a lot I think. I also thing a well used motorhome is less likely to go wrong than one that is left stood for six months.

I cant ever imagine life without going off for motorhome adventures. I feel like a caged animal at the moment.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think we all go through the phase of thinking that its an awful lot of money to have invested in something,i think you need to try different things and different places.....it might even be the fact that its the wrong van for you,i know this can happen as with out last van it just felt wrong driving it home from the dealers and we only had it 10 months.... Nothing better as far as i'm concened than sitting outside the van overlooking Newgale beach in West Wales.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some years back we got seriously into looking at a continental holiday home purchase.
We spent months looking at various locations and climates and wondering if it was the right thing to do. We imagined what it would be like to have a hideaway in Auvergne/Dordogne/Corfu etc etc and how much use we would make of it.

After a very long ponder we can to the conclusion that to make it worth while, where ever it was, we would have to spend a minimum of 4 months each year there or it really wouldn't be worth maintaining.
We concluded that, for a variety of reasons, it wouldn't happen so in the end we didn't buy.

I think the same goes for motorhomes. We all know they cost an arm and a leg to buy and to keep on the road, though we really don't want to hear the numbers, and they need using just as often as possible.

I try to set my level at 100 nights per year - less than that I wonder "is it worth it?"

Use it or sell it


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I will never moan about the weather after seeing my mom in hospital in her last days ans saying oh phill I would love to be home in norfolk and feel the rain on my face and the wind in my hair just one more time.

So dont let the weather stop you doing anything. Just do it anyway. Refuse to be beaten.

I still get exited when getting ready for a trip and thats after 26 yrs.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

For me I just love driving the thing, we go a couple of times a week to the beach for a walk twelve months of the year and have all the facilities with us, it is great.

A few years ago we did stop for a while because we were not using our then van enough, soon realised how much we missed it and got another one!

Easy to understand if you are not using it much then you do have to ask the question.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can understand Oscarmax

I sometimes feel the same, not exactly bored but sometimes it feels like too much trouble

We usually do two 8 week trips a year and enjoy ourselves most of the time but are often frustrated that we can't get near some places of interest and having a large dog doesn't help

but we allow our kids the use of the van during the school holidays and they love it

We have had holiday homes in the past but found we spent most of our time in repair and maintenance and tending gardens both ends

Have come to the conclusion that we have become grumpy old gits, hate airports, bored on cruises and have had a few horrendous holidays on tropical islands with man eating insects 

The motor home at least satisfies us most of the time

At present on route to Scotland, via Newcastle to drop our g'daughter back to Uni

You watch it rain incessantly on us, if it doesn't we will be too surprised to complain about anything

Maybe :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Tell me about it - make or break year for us!

Our biggest problems are

1) Too many commitments - family, hobbies - golf (mine) garden (hers) and pets.

2) Not enough room on the drive. Knew that when we moved, but thought storing wouldn't be a problem, but "out of sight, out of mind"

3) Not sure if we are really motorhomers - haven't done touring as such, tended to stay on one site but are going to try site hopping on our next trip.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bad weather blues I think, I have been there also

this weekend has been great and getting the camper ready now for France in three weeks time

Hopefully weather will be good, we are towing motorbike over this time on trailer

I do believe the more campers are used the less goes wrong with them also


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I suppose it depends how much chance you get to use your MH. If you are still working, looking at short trips to Europe and the odd weekend, and given the weather in the UK and most of France the last couple of years, its probably been a great disappointment.

If you have all the time in the world, you maybe just need to go further and see some places you've never seen before. We've done 18,000 miles in the 2 years since we bought ours, and about to go off for another 1,500 or 2,000 mile trip to Europe, for 2-3 months.

We'll find good weather, new places, cheap site fees, and much cheaper food and fuel than at home.

But if you have limited time away, or only tour in the UK, you maybe need to think again. We had a static caravan for a couple of years in an idyllic spot in Wales, but every time we went there, it rained! The site fees kept going up, and we realised we could have a coupe of good foreign holidays a year for the same outlay, so we got rid.

Good luck anyway!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ive just spent the last nine weeks in ours - and we are off to Croatia on Saturday.

I'm still enjoying it


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'm not surprised you get bored from time to time, I'm actually feeling a little that way myself at the moment (although I am in Cornwall for a few days right now), but what does surprise me is you saying your MH is unreliable. Perhaps it's time to get a better van? Mine is 10 years old and so far 100% reliable. 

I'm not trying to rub your nose it in etc, just saying a MH should be as reliable as any car so why put up with constant faults?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Motorhomes are a big commitment and I am surprised that I even entertained it when I saw just how much a half decent van was going to cost us. The intention was to buy one, use it for a couple of months touring France and then sell it. That was two years and two vans ago and we are off to Europe for two months next week...some bl**dy plan that was! 
Our current van was in poor condition when we bought it and the completed job list is currently running at 50 plus if you take into account all the personal touches we have undertaken just to make it that bit more comfortable. I doubt that the list will ever end, in fact I am waiting for the bill to arrive for changing the cambelt which is something I can't do myself and had to farm out to a mechanic. The main cost has been my time which I have plenty of at the moment so it fills my day and keeps the costs down. 
We have other holidays that are not MH based so I guess we have the best of both worlds. I have to say to that I don't like the travel when we travel to India for the winter months but do enjoy the relaxation of doing very little when we get there. With the MH I love the journey and as we never seem to arrive anywhere as we have no plans other than to cross to Calais next week. 
I have to say that if I was restricted to just using the UK as the cost would be so prohibitive I think I would sell up and buy a shed.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Only you know if you can justify keeping your motorhome and I sincerely hope you give it another chance now that the sun has decided to make an appearance.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

When i tell people how much my van cost they are shocked and say

" i can get hotel holidays for years for that outlay"

I say "course you can but at the end of it you have nothing. i still have my van. Not worth as much granted but its given me holidays in my own bed with my own view."

I hope that you make the right decision whatever you decide. As long as your happy thats fine.

Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

drcotts said:


> When i tell people how much my van cost they are shocked and say
> 
> " i can get hotel holidays for years for that outlay"
> 
> ...


Agreed Phil.
We paid $210,000 for our last RV because it was exactly what we wanted and it was regarded as an 'investment'. I might still have it today but at least we were able to realise 75% of the 'investment' when we suddenly needed to.

We have a few friends who just cannot see any attraction to motorhoming and always stay in 4/5 star hotels.
I always counter with I know who has slept in my bed and used the bathroom but you don't. I know my bedroom is always available no matter how late I feel like turning in or dining. I can always find a quiet spot to rest, dine, play and sleep. No banging doors and thumping walls (usually) for us.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there are times when I get a big dose of CBA and wonder why I bother with the expense of a motorhome, the faff to get it out of storage and get it prepped for a trip (we can't keep at home), and then the reverse when we get back. and it's a big bugger to keep clean as well!!

but as soon as we get going and get where we are - I'm fine. we use ours a lot for sports competitions (we're active triathletes - and referee that as well - cyclists, skiers, runners) so that's when it comes into it's own as we can take as much kit as we need and have ready made accommodation where others have to find hotels etc.

we've been down the property abroad scene and got bored with going back to the same place again and again - the motorhome has given us the freedom to explore further. but I also kind of miss having the French property as well.

I guess we all go through these periods of excitement, boredom, doubt etc with these things - it's called life.

there may come a time when we give up the m'home - not yet there though


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

raynipper said:


> We have a few friends who just cannot see any attraction to motorhoming and always stay in 4/5 star hotels.
> 
> Ray.


I prefer our m/home over any hotel. For the same reasons as yourself.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

One aspect that has not been mentioned, I think, is that when one is not using the MH there is still the thought in the back of one's mind that one can shoot off at short notice. For me that 'freedom' is worth a lot in addition to the times we are using the MH.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have just completed our last trip in the van. After driving on the continent for 61 years I never thought for one moment I would want to give it up.

This last trip to Turkey was a real chore and the drive back was worse.

So now we have the task of cleaning the Timberland and try and sell it complete with all the bits a bobs one usually has to buy when they start motorhomeing.

We still plan to visit Turkey for the winter and fly out to our rented cottage near Fethiye. Six months in Turkey and six in the UK.

Don


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Don_Madge said:


> After driving on the continent for 61 years


Those were some road-works!!!  :lol:

You've given it a good run though havent you ?

Good look with your more sedate hols


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We don't get bored, quite the reverse. The only reason we still have the house is that we still have to work and son is still here. As soon as that stops we'll be off !

I also find adding different bits to the longer trips helps, this year its Slovenia, I've even bought a guide book.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

One of the reason we are becoming bored we moved to Mid Wales about 3 years ago to an old fashion village (no rat race etc), when we go away we are so pleased to get home  

Anyway we have decided we are going to search out some National Trust site rather than Caravan Club sites which seem to have changed in the last few years and are more like holiday makers camps.

If we still feel the same way in August we are going to sell the motorhome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am always pleased to get home

I love my home and garden, and kids and Gkids

There is always a point in our travels when I just want to go home

So we turn and head home the fastest route possible :lol: 

But I still enjoy the travel until that moment

8 weeks is usually the limit :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, word for word, Aldra, you could have been speaking for me! I can never understand why I'm so keen to travel and equally as keen to come home. It's probably that we want the best of both worlds, and don't like missing out on anything!!!!! :? Ann


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

8 weeks is about our limit, as we need a small person cuddle by then and the grandchildren are the first people we visit when we get back. Going to collect my Grandson from school and seeing his face when he realises that I am there is priceless. Both he and his sister are now questioning why we have to go away for so long as they miss us. Fortunately they enjoy the van and love to come away for the weekend to the beach or just sit in it for lunch. I dread to think how long we would disappear for if it wasn't for them as we haven't been doing it long enough to get bored yet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our Gchildren sent texts

Culminating with GET HOME NOW! IT'S LONG ENOUGH

Which about matches our feelings

We get home much faster than we got there :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No cant agree sorry. We are abroad for the first time after being a MHer for 3 years. We have been touring since Sept and will continue to do so until this coming September. We too have had and have issues with our MH, but on our return she is booked into Swifts HQ for all to be rectified.

After 235 days on the road we still love everyday. It does help that fuel over here is cheaper but not by much, and Acsi sites charging up to 16 euro a night as its low season also helps. 

DJM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so glad your adventure is going well

I couldn't do a year but love to hear from those that can

You just keep on enjoying it    

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as I'm still working the opportunity to MH is not as easy as some of you on here. Getting away just for day trips on a Sunday has been very limited in the last 6 months because of the poor weather and 'er indoors's insistence on totally redecorating the house. This year is even more complicated as I'm using a weeks holiday to pop over to Germany by car acting as chauffeur for my parents so they can at long last see the Neckar Valley & Heidelberg. Then later in the year I'm off for 2 weeks on the motorbike across to Eastern Europe (have rocketship must treavel) . This leaves just a week to go off in the MH - gonna have to be still in the UK as it takes 2 days to get to the chunnel and back from home.

Bored of MH? no, but definitely bored of not being able to get out and do it.

Do it - before you can't

Don't regret later not doing something you could, and should, have done while fit and able.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Oscarmax said:


> I have had my moan, but does anyone else feel like this.


I jacked it in about 2 years ago for very similar reasons to yourself and have never regretted it.

I did have some good times but no more or less than I have now for a lot less money, a lot less hassle, a lot less breakdowns i.e. none, a lot less dealing with ignorant dealerships and the pluses keep on coming.

But I can see why it appeals to many and I can see why many people would not change their hobby\way of life for all the tea in China.


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

I am very interested to see how so many people WITHOUT a motorhome still are very communicative on this site. Do they miss the camaraderie or is it telling everyone the grass is greener with the green bucks in the bank and being able to afford the luxury holidays five times a year for the same money we spend on running the mh for a year? Airport hassle versus bad dealer hassle? The debate goes on....


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

uphighlandway said:


> Do they miss the camaraderie or is it telling everyone the grass is greener ....
> 
> The debate goes on....


I am sure that everyones reasons for owning a motorhome are different - we have always liked the freedom of a weekend away. that used to be in tents/trailer tents/cheapie caravans/campervans and then later our motorhome...

I hate to hear from the motorhomers that we meet in Europe that they left the UK in their RV that they left for a better life abroad because I still like going home.

I am stuck to see how living in a motorhome in Spain/Portugal/France, however grand. beats a house in a place as nice as ours and many others - but if it does then good luck to you.

I am hoping for a six months on (work)/six months off (holiday/touring) regime from this coming August.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p gets bored as soon as the dogs are in the kennels and the front door is locked.
We have no pre prepared plans and just turn left or right at Coquelles depending on the weathert forecast.
I could drive forever.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

1302 said:


> I am stuck to see how living in a motorhome in Spain/Portugal/France, however grand. beats a house in a place as nice as ours and many others - but if it does then good luck to you.
> 
> I am hoping for a six months on (work)/six months off (holiday/touring) regime from this coming August.


I Don't think may people can comprehend this including many motorhomers themselves as this thread is proving!

I now know however that this wanderlust thing is something thats in me and wont go away. I was the same when I was a kid, always wanting to go off camping and see new places then you get stuck into careers and its only when your daft enough to run away from the recession in 2009 and spend more than half of the next few years in the van that you realise how much you enjoy life on the road. I never want to come home and believe it or not niether does Mrs D!

I have a lovely home in the dales (think Emmerdale) but I would rather be in the van. Same when I had a boat. I love the feeling of being in my own little mobile kingdom if you like and travelling. Seeing new places and meeting new people and also writing about it.

For me its been a case of be careful what you wish for.

Anyway stuff it. Ive made an executive decision tonight. Hanks off over the water end of June by hook or by crook!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Oscarmax*

May I ask what you might do in place of motorhoming please?

TM


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

uphighlandway said:


> I am very interested to see how so many people WITHOUT a motorhome still are very communicative on this site. .


I knew this was coming and prepared a statement earlier.  While I did own a motorhome for probably 5 or 6 years of my life it was during that time I joined here and I am still here as there is loads of info on travel, loads of banter which I enjoy and I cannot find a non motorhome site that I have any desire to join including ex service ones which I once belonged to.

But I have purchased a years supply of website access which I believe is open to one and all with a subscription.

I do get roughly the same amount of time on holidays and breaks and stay in hotels and mobile homes and I can assure you it it is much cheaper than motorhoming. Possiby flying out to the Windies would not be cheaper but then again you are hardly going to drive there in a motorhome or car.

Fuel is cheaper. Tunnel is cheaper. Peage is cheaper. Hotels and mobile homes are more expensive that site fees of course but when you come to sell your motorhome you will see that hotels and mobile home costs pale into insignificance.

Much of my fuel in the motorhomes was spent on driving to dealers to have something put right and then driving back some time later for them to have a second and sometime 4th go at mending something.

But I enjoy reading motorhome stuff and I do get satisfaction\pleasure reading of other members adventures.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> I have a lovely home in the dales (think Emmerdale) but I would rather be in the van. !


Great  And I love my time in the van too - but we do like a bit of time in our (rather nice) house 

I just spent 9 weeks in the motorhome - in preference to a hotel - and soon I will be back in it for the same amount of time as a break


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Sold ours last year and the relief of no more rows with dealerships = no more stress and with the money we have bought a cottage in France = a lot less in money to keep and maintain it won't depreciate in value + we have the opportunity of rental income which will pay for any distant holidays we fancy 
Just can't wait till the 24th may when we get the keys
But I have subscribed till the summer so I will keep loging on for the banter and amusement if I take out another subscription remains to be seen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*france*



stephenpug said:


> Sold ours last year and the relief of no more rows with dealerships = no more stress and with the money we have bought a cottage in France = a lot less in money to keep and maintain it won't depreciate in value + we have the opportunity of rental income which will pay for any distant holidays we fancy
> Just can't wait till the 24th may when we get the keys
> But I have subscribed till the summer so I will keep loging on for the banter and amusement if I take out another subscription remains to be seen


Can I ask where in France you bought your cottage?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

stephenpug said:


> Sold ours last year and the relief of no more rows with dealerships = no more stress and with the money we have bought a cottage in France = a lot less in money to keep and maintain it won't depreciate in value + we have the opportunity of rental income which will pay for any distant holidays we fancy
> Just can't wait till the 24th may when we get the keys
> But I have subscribed till the summer so I will keep loging on for the banter and amusement if I take out another subscription remains to be seen


While it is true that MHs do depreciate I think that nobody can be sure about a property not doing so. The UK property market has been through a depreciation and the Spanish one is worse. The prospects for the French economy are not good so the property market there might suffer.

I hope for your sake it will not happen, but it may be wise to anticipate the possibility.

Geoff


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: france*



teemyob said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > Sold ours last year and the relief of no more rows with dealerships = no more stress and with the money we have bought a cottage in France = a lot less in money to keep and maintain it won't depreciate in value + we have the opportunity of rental income which will pay for any distant holidays we fancy
> ...


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*autotrail again*

yes the heading says it. autotrail again? friend of mine has just bought a brand new chieften he is not happy
autotrail do get a lot of faults on this forum
tude


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > Sold ours last year and the relief of no more rows with dealerships = no more stress and with the money we have bought a cottage in France = a lot less in money to keep and maintain it won't depreciate in value + we have the opportunity of rental income which will pay for any distant holidays we fancy
> ...


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We are new to motor homing but can honestly say that we love it. We bought a used motorhome that was maintained meticulously from new by the couple we bough it from. On the rare occasion things have gone wrong I fix them myself. I have also added a load of nice to have items such as the satellite dome, LED internal light conversions, extra power sockets and inverters. I also replaced the leisure battery and added a second. None of it difficult to do and have saved myself a couple of thousand in paying other people's labour. 

Our insurance is £200 through the MHF service which is excellent and we pay less than £200 for secure storage less than a mile from my house. We can also have it on the drive when needed.

I suspect the age demographics on here drives the use that motorhomes get. We both work, my wife is in a normal job, I am a Pilot so work odd rota this makes getting a long holiday away difficult. So the motorhome provides us with the perfect opportunity to grab quick breaks away. Tomorrow we are off to Norfolk for the weekend. We do actually have a big trip planned at the end of the month for just over two weeks to go and take part in a motocross event in Ripoll in Spain. I also use the motorhome for enduro events around the UK. 

The other thing we do is short trips for a night local to us to go out to dinner. We have a site in Greatham that is 15 minutes drive from the house and has a couple of great dining pubs in he village next to it. We walk down with the dog have dinner, spend the evening at the pub and walk back. No fighting over who has to drive and then next morning a camping English breakfast before home and still time to do things for the rest of the day. That is priceless value and cheaper than a B&B!!

I certainly don't think the motorhome is expensive to operate and we could not get the trips we want at short notice to a fixed property. We tried that in the past and after the novelty of owning a holiday home wore off it mostly got used by family and friends. 

So I suspect we going to stick with the motorhome for awhile yet!!


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

I can understand Oscarmax getting fed up with stuff going wrong. Up until April this year we had an AS Devon on the Sprinter chassis, bought with 1900 miles on the clock.

Away in France for 6 weeks last year all sorts of stuff went wrong-footplates coming adrift, stuff falling off & and losing electrics in the van on a random basis.

We've now got a Hymer on a Fiat chassis (do I hear laughter?) & are looking forward to future adventures. We love the independence, walking with our collie & meeting different people from all over. Have tried package hols, giting, camping & caravanning But our first choice is the freedom of motor homing.

Taking our nephew 5 with us to Cromer & a bit surprised how expensive it was but BritStops now & French Passion will make up for that in September.

Bellac Limoges sounds great & we hope to 'emigrate' later this year. 'Enjoy yourself whilst you still can is my philosophy' so if motor homing has become a pain-choose something different...


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't Charles Dickins say " To be bored with a motorhome is to be bored with life!"


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don_Madge said:


> We have just completed our last trip in the van. After driving on the continent for 61 years I never thought for one moment I would want to give it up.
> 
> This last trip to Turkey was a real chore and the drive back was worse.
> 
> ...


Don

I am not questioning your decision to 'retire' from MHing but I did always wonder why you seemed to 'rush' to Turkey. For me that would have been a 4-week trip.

Also, having this week looked for flights to Bodrum, Dalaman and Athens and difficulty of finding them for the Autumn and the increase of price over a couple of years ago I am thinking of driving down.

Have you been through airport security recently? I am a bit younger then you (71) but sometimes when I am asked to take off belts, shoes etc I think of saying I need a 'carer' for that sort of thing, so please call one.

Slightly, but not totally, tongue-in-cheek Don why not hang on to the Timberland till you have proved to yourselves that flying is the best way to get there.

If there are comments that you do not wish to publicise please PM me I will not be offended 

Geoff


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have had a long chat with the wife why we are so bored, and the same reason keeps coming up ' The Caravan Club Sites' and the behaviour of some of the members.

Screaming kids who parents tell them to go and play some where else, and my pet hate 'member who let their dog mess around the site' ( especially the magic flexy lead, while pretending to look the other way).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Annsman said:


> Didn't Charles Dickins say " To be bored with a motorhome is to be bored with life!"


No Sir, methinks you mis-attribute to Dickens what I think you are (deliberately) misquoting from Samuel Pepys.

What Pepys [really] meant to say was 'To be bored of London is to buy a Motorhome'

I am sure 'The Life of Boswell' will have corrected that.

Geoff


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

stephenpug said:


> I hope for your sake it will not happen, but it may be wise to anticipate the possibility.


It makes me laugh when I see the word 'investment' against reference to buying a motorhome - rarely are they such. They generally go down in value (although I had two that went up)

Your cottage in France is very unlikely to devalue - and even if it did - you'd still have a holiday home. 

Ive been to Bellac - we have friends who live near Limoge. Do visit Oradour sur Glane if you haven't already done so. Haunting


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

When a man is tired of London, he is tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford.
Samuel Johnson 


He would never have said "bored of", that construction was grammatically incorrect and is recent. He would have said bored with or bored by had he used the word bored.

I am doing Pippin's job today, Alan.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear Oscarmax that you are bored...though some of the reasons you list are not to do with boredom, but rather other factors that exacerbate the condition. You need to get your sparkle back...it sounds a little like a marital problem. 
Write down why you wanted a MH (do these still hold true?)
Write down what you still want to visit/see? (are these possible with a MH?)
Then try and work out a solution.

As to other people on camping sites - completely agree with you. We can't afford a nice house in a great location so try and escape the 'hood only to find similar people at the sites. But we persevere and have found some lovely CLs.

But, ultimately for us, we are travellers...if we could live our whole life in our MH (getting a decent salary) then we would. 

9 sleeps till we next get to use our MH :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

1302 said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for your sake it will not happen, but it may be wise to anticipate the possibility.
> ...


1302

A motorhome could indeed be an 'investment'

Compare it with a machine tool bought as an investment, because it produces more goods faster and with less labour. The machine will not be sold for more than the purchase price but the company will make a better return on capital employed.

In the case of a MH the increase in profitability may come from the reduction in travel costs, accommodation, car hire etc. This similarly could produce a return on capital equivalent to the machine tool.

The calculation will depend a lot on utilisation - just like the machine tool.

It should not all boil down to financials, but the financials may still produce a positive result.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Oscarmax said:


> I have had a long chat with the wife why we are so bored, and the same reason keeps coming up ' The Caravan Club Sites' and the behaviour of some of the members.
> 
> Screaming kids who parents tell them to go and play some where else, and my pet hate 'member who let their dog mess around the site' ( especially the magic flexy lead, while pretending to look the other way).


So it is 'sites' you are bored with.

Why not try a different way of MHing - wilding, CS/CL, Aires?

Geoff


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

You people are right, we used to use a CL called the Firs near Much Wenlock and loved it. We have got into the trap of full facilities ?

Yes we are going to change the way we do thing, find out CL's and National Trust sites as regards wild camping we are not that brave, but i can see some of the attraction.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> 1302
> 
> A motorhome could indeed be an 'investment'


Yawn :lol:

You just feel the need to disagree with me I am sure (or you wouldnt have come up with such twaddle)

New VW Compass £50000
Ten year old VW Compass Calypso £18500

Pray tell - where is ANY investment in that??

You will retort with "compared to ten years in a hotel at £45 a night at £165000 its cheaper and therefore an investment" (or similar)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> When a man is tired of London, he is tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford.
> Samuel Johnson
> 
> He would never have said "bored of", that construction was grammatically incorrect and is recent. He would have said bored with or bored by had he used the word bored.
> ...


Sam didn't have to contend with the London of today.!!!
I spent many years as a mini cab and delivery driver in and out of London and it's the last place I would ever want to be now.!!!!

As an aside we did make money on most of the older RVs we bought and revamped. But the last almost new ones cost cash.
But as I said it is possible to realise much of the 'investment' as and when necessary. It's not spent and gone. 
In fact compared to many recent so called investments, a motorhome doesn't do too bad...... :roll:

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I don't agree with him Ray. I can't stand London or for that matter cities in general. I just wanted to see the quote correctly attributed and accurately reproduced, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Oscarmax said:


> You people are right, we used to use a CL called the Firs near Much Wenlock and loved it. We have got into the trap of full facilities ?
> 
> Yes we are going to change the way we do thing, find out CL's and National Trust sites as regards wild camping we are not that brave, but i can see some of the attraction.


Oscar

Just a suggestion for at least trying out wildcamping and being 'brave', why not pick a nice spot on a hillside in Mid-Wales which you know to be safe. Then if that works move on to a similar spot.

Most of the towrags are near cities. We wildcamp in the wilds of Poland and Slovakia and have never been bothered.

Some of the views and the wildlife make it really worthwhile.

Geoff


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

1302 said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for your sake it will not happen, but it may be wise to anticipate the possibility.
> ...


we are about 10km from oradour sur glane and 3km from lac pardeoux but oradour is a must visit if you are in the area (while it is still free to visit 8O )


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Oscarmax said:
> 
> 
> > You people are right, we used to use a CL called the Firs near Much Wenlock and loved it. We have got into the trap of full facilities ?
> ...


I have to agree with this. Pick as a remote spot as possible. Preferably not a large tarmac car park near a town but a grassy and small bit of land or small rural car park somewhere out in the sticks.

Nobody will bother you and you wont be kept up all night by the boy racer brigade which seem to occupy most of the large car parks near towns just as your thinking of going to sleep.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've just realised that the "boredom" word has been used quite extensively.

I was never bored with the motor home and had I been I would probably still have one. 

I was irritated beyond belief at the the faults spanning the purchase of 5 motor homes, the hours I spent sitting in a waiting room surrounded by plastic cups of crap soup and tea, reading old M\home mags waiting for the next unbelievable explanation from the mechanics as to the problems I had. This does not include waiting for 2 years for two parts to be delivered from Burstner.

Furthermore, I was never bored using the motor homes as so much happened on my trips I had no time to be bored admittedly mostly down to me. But a nice comfortable car, noiseless and no rattles that fits everywhere, is reliable, easy to clean, nothing to service, nothing to fill up except the washer and fuel and a nice hotel bed for me at the end of the journey.

No lavatory you say. Let me introduce you to Travel John, available from all expensive suppliers. 

No cooker you say. Pubs have food and supermarkets even have hot food to take away and sarnies etc. 

Perhaps we ought to have a car section for those who have been, (or soon will be), excommunicated. 8)


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

What I find fascinating on YouTube are the channels of Alan Heath who is 'wilding' in Sardinia,Nc30part who are in Greece at the moment (on European tour-spooky shots of their old Hymer bouncing down desert track in Morocco & their dog chewing a bit of squid & giving up!). jedthespread drives a VW T25 Vanagon Synchro that is a 4 wheel-drive & he & his mates do things in Wales with a camper that I would not have thought possible!

They are all 1000 times braver than me!!! They are great fun to watch but boring ? no way!

I think one of the great things about motorhomes is you _can _choose a CCC site as we are doing for 10 nights in June/July-about £320! We've got caff & swimming pool for 5 yr old grandson-he is so excited. Some of the BritStops near us look great-nice pub with good food & wine & no probs with drink-driving or the dog-sit outside I guess.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Pusser, from what you said it's no wonder you jacked it in. We had loads of problems with our AS Devon-the AS bits, the Merc Sprinter was great! We decided to get rid.

Now have new Hymer on 150BHP auto chassis so we still have 'hope' that all will be well!!! Time will tell...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pusser. I share you pain somewhat. It never ceases to amaze me how long it can take to get stuff sorted in the van. However I am starting to discover that this is mainly down to my own lack of DIY skills and knowhow. There are people on here who I am in awe of who just seem to be able to fit stuff with no fear or worries. "Oh yeah just whip out your diesel injectors, attach them to your flux capacitor, turn it up to 11 and jobs done!".

Its beyond me and I am at the mercy of local experts of which around here there is one, if you can find him.

Having said that its amazing what you can do when your actually away in the van and stuff breaks and you HAVE to fix it. I amazed myself when the water pump packed in last year in the Alps and I managed to replace it with an old one and some bits of cable I joined together myself (its still working now) and the "Boiler blowing up" on Christmas day thread is legendary. Especially fixing it with two biros which were also still in situ until last week when it was finally mended properly!  Christmas Day Boiler Blows up

Of course the worst one of all was when we had a new axle fitted and set off on a bank holiday to a wedding in Oxford followed by a two month tour of Europe and the back wheels all but fell off on the A1 because the garage had overtightend the wheel bearings!

I could go on, and on and on but in a strange masocistic way all this seems part of the fun! These stories despite being a pain in the neck at the time seem funny now and for some reason when stuff breaks in the van it never seems as bad as in the house or my car. There is always a solution. Maybe its that or maybe Im just so happy in the van I don't give a stuff.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Pusser. I share you pain somewhat. It never ceases to amaze me how long it can take to get stuff sorted in the van. However I am starting to discover that this is mainly down to my own lack of DIY skills and knowhow.


That hit a familiar memory. A week after I bought a brand new motor home from Elite in Banbury, I was informed by the Director or Manager of the company that I should be able to repair the basic things myself without having to bring the van back for everything. (This is not word perfect but neither does it exaggerate the conversation).

Silly me thought the guarantee was for everything not just major mechanical issues.

Ironically, both the problems I took it back for, i.e. the problems I apparently should be able to fix myself had to be done by Chelston Motor homes in the end who were brilliant but then tailed off despite loads of extra extras I got them to fix and one they could not after 3 visits and in the end fixed by Mr. Bitz of Van Bitz in half an hour.

It was a loose battery terminal. (So I suppose it was something I could have done myself.  even though dealers couldn't  )

p.s. I was just thinking that perhaps I am a technical marvel and never let it go. 8) Ahem. Maybe not.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

I think you cope with your problems for two reasons

1 You write about them humorously - cathartic 

2 Aldra likes her 'toy boy' - (thinks, there must be a word for that?) - oh yes, 'Deluded' - not sure if it is you she , or both.

Geoff


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Pusser: you sound like a technical marvel and now that you are our resident car specialist, can you please tell me how to fix the intermittent turbo on my 4WD? 
...sorry, this is very off topic :?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

There's nothing you can't tell Pusser about "exploding toilets"...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

simandme said:


> Pusser: you sound like a technical marvel and now that you are our resident car specialist, can you please tell me how to fix the intermittent turbo on my 4WD?
> ...sorry, this is very off topic :?


If I was a trained mechanic I would tell you a load of rubbish.

I am not a trained mechanic and I can tell you a load of rubbish too, BUT... much cheaper.

The reason it is intermittent is because it goes sometimes and does not go other times. All you have to do is to get it to go all the time and Bob's your Uncle (or Aunty with todays PC world.  )

If I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to ask. I'm here for you. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bazbro said:


> There's nothing you can't tell Pusser about "exploding toilets"...


...and yet another reason to to lose the faith.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Just read the whole thread with great interest. It seems logical to conclude that while people are happy with the get up and go aspect of owning a motorhome it rapidly wears thin when things start to go wrong on a regular basis. Then there is the actual use of the motorhome, disappointment when sites chosen do not meet the hoped for experience. 
For the initial cost new or 'pre-owned' of _any_ motorhome it is a large sum of hard earned cash. Is it an investment? Certainly not financially in terms of depreciation. For those of you who have managed to spend extended trips then I expect it represents an investment in practicality, allowing an alternative choice more suitable to the needs required. For those who use the motorhome less, and at the moment I include myself, it is a personal choice about how we relax and unwind, but not if you have to make multiple trips to the dealer for repairs 

At the moment myself and my wife are using the motorhome less than we would liked but have managed since last October to clock up 4,504 miles traveling to Scotland and into France on trips lasting 6-10 days. Are we enjoying our motorhome? YES


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> I think you cope with your problems for two reasons
> 
> ...


Deluded

never he is the light of my life

Love his banter and remember I've met him

He is lovely
Even the dog thought he was lovely :lol: :lol:

Bad tempered monster that he is

The dog, not Barry :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


I needed that after the week I have had! Big snog coming your way next time I see you!! 8O

Your right though. I am lovely and particulary handsome! 

I think actually I have been quite lucky. None of the serious stuff to go wrong with our van has happened on any of the big trips since we got Hank 5 years ago. Our trips have been measured in months rather than weeks with last year being the longest at six months. It seems he gets hammered around the Alps, Pyrenees and all over Europe, gets home and breaths a massive sigh of relief then in the style of one of those clown cars falls to bits! I then spend months chuntering and posting on here about how to fix him then the whole process starts again. I can live with that. 

As far as depreciation and costs is concerned. I think I can be quite smug about that as well.

I dont mind saying that we paid £16000 for Hank back in 2008 when he had just 30000 miles on the clock from new. 5 years later and nearly another 50000 miles how much would he be worth now? Bearing in mind he is famous and has been well looked after? 

Well a quick look on Ebay I would say £14000-£16000. In fact middle of the road here is the exact same van with a few less miles on it http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...e/berth/6/makemodel/make/swift/model/kon-tiki

Even if I gave it away at the bottom end the depreciation is only £2K over five years and five years worth of a lifetime of happy memories.

It seems spending £50K plus might give you a shiney new looking van but very little else.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Barry that figure is only if you sell it private probably less than half that in px from a dealer

joe


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

eek.. find myself leaping to Barry's defence here, not that he needs it.. 
We bought our van in december and have clocked up over 4 k miles in it so far, 
While i accept the point of view on depreciation, having used Brit stops over 20 times now, wildcamped in over 30 locations, chuck into the equation b&b 50 times @£60 per time that we would have spent £3000, plus we don't have to worry about the old hound and her new friend and whether they are allowed ,
We both work but can manipulate our shifts to give us the chance to get away for 4 day stints when we need, 
We adore our van, ok, she has her foibles, mostly created by human errors, but she performs ( so far ) more reliably than some of the machines i have to work with.. 
We are currently sat in a living room, that is a shell, in the process of us re decorating it, we both looked at each other at lunchtime, kim looked at the van.. and it killed me to say.. lets get this bloody room done first..
2 weekends ago, we were up to our ears in junk, dust and crap as we stripped the room, we just looked at each other.. loaded the van.. chucked in the hounds and went away for 3 days. loved every minute and came home refreshed. 
We love the freedom, maybe it is because we both work and have the drudge to endure 

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Barry that figure is only if you sell it private probably less than half that in px from a dealer
> 
> joe


I would have to be bonkers to part ex our van to a dealer! If and thats a massive IF. I was daft enough to sell Hank, it would be a classified private sale and ONLY if I was convinced that the buyer was appropriate to take him on would I let them have him. It would be more an interview than a sale! 

Our van is tip top, with full history and no expense spared. Fantastic nick inside and I reckon it would go in a week!

If I was then daft enough to buy another van I would either haggle like mad with a dealer with pound notes on a snowy december morning or look for a genuine private sale again just like ours would have been.

Part ex although it seems an easy option is a huge loss.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many years ago when I used to dream of a Kon Tikki ( not a raft) I used to look at prices and compare and buy every motorhome mag there was even writing and article in one of them. 

I noticed, unless my mind has totally lost it, that the new price of a motor home seemed to be the price it went for two years later, 3 years later and so on until it got to around 8 or 9 years old and seemed to stick there.

My maths were either very wrong in those days or I simply got rippied off with each one of my recent purchases. 

I have lost over 50% on most and my best was 10% and my brand new one of two years old if I add on the vast amount of extras I put on her 40%,

Not my idea of an investment anyway. 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The 'Trade' loves people like you Puss. 
It's an easy option to drive the old dog in with mounting problems and come out with a later model that someone else traded in due to their mounting problems to buy a new one...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I bought an A/S Talisman new in 1989 for £17,000 (Ooooh!!) then sold it in 1998 for £15,000, after endless magnificent family holidays throughout Europe and innumerable shorter holidays (Easter breaks and the like) and weekends away.

One of the best buys I ever made.

By contrast, the A/S Rienza I bought in 2003 was a load of cr*p, and one of the worst buys I ever made. Even the water tank fell off! Yes!! FELL OFF!!! And I lost money big time on it.

It's a roller-coaster out there in motorhome world, folks!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sitting here at Denia in Spain, late afternoon sun streaming in the windows, gentle breeze fluttering the tea towel in the doorway, the gentle chatter in Spanish from the family across the park, thinking about selling the van??? Not on your life, I'd rather have my eyeballs tattooed. 

Just before son left for Aus, I was delivered the "one day I'll have to take the keys off you" speech. Yeah, right, you can prise them out of my hand at the funeral parlour. Just read a letter in one of the caravan mags, woman of 94 sells her mhome to a woman of 70, just setting off on a new life of adventures. Yehhh, go for it! 

What's investment got to do with it, or mpg, or how much a night's stay is? Is that gonna be your epitaph? It's only money, and it's for spending. You can't take it with you when you go. There are no pockets in shrouds.

But if the feeling of being in the van doesn't make your hair blow back, then sure enough, give it up.

PS I must have bought Herman under a lucky star, despite Brownhills' best efforts. Don't want to say the F word (3 letters only) but can count on the fingers of one hand the number of visits to repairers. Guess the van was too old to rock and roll and too young to die - bit like me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sitting here in sunshine

The smell of a roasting chicken

Alberts turn to cook :lol: 

An immaculate twee CL which is so not us

But tonight it is, I delight in the pots of flowers, the gnomes, the donkey,goats and chickens and small lake

And appreciate all the work that has gone in to this site

£12 including elec, showers and all emptying facilities

Aldra


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

aldra said:


> sitting here in sunshine
> 
> The smell of a roasting chicken
> 
> ...


If I may be nosey, where are you now Aldra?

Alan & kid


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are in Perth, Dunning

Leadketty Ph2 OQN no2444 CL cc 2013/14

A very pretty and relaxing site

All facilities £12

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> What's investment got to do with it, or mpg, or how much a night's stay is? .


A guy at a place I was working (I only work part time on contract) asked how much my van would be - and I told him. He retorted with a I couldn't be bothered with that - I would use the money to stay in four star hotels instead... :roll:

I hate hotels - especially the four star ones :lol:

I'd rather run the marathon with broken glass in my undies.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Our van works for us! Clive has jobs to do at some amazing places like:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wormsley_Park

or
http://www.bunkfest.co.uk/

or

http://www.abingdonairandcountry.co.uk/

etc etc....so our MH works as a home for us whilst Clive works!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

And the

http://www.greatbucks.org.uk/
and we are doing a MHF rally there!


----------

